# p.metallica purchase advice



## gerrad1973 (Apr 11, 2011)

All,

I have been out of the hobby for sometime now - busy bringing up my own arach-kids!

Now im itching to jump back in, and have finally talked the wife around!:2thumb:
I have had Mexican redrumps and redknees before, but really fancied getting a regalis. I have a screensaver of a p.metallica and really appreciate their beauty - but i understood how expensive they were and thought it was way off yet....

However, i know someone who has a p.metallica for sale at £125 - it is only 1-2". 
I will probably only be getting one spider, so im quite taken with the ideas of caring for one of these magnificent creatures now the opportunity has come up (dont get me wrong - regalis are beautiful too and is my second choice - but a p.metallica? well.....) 

I am prepared to do the research re:caring for it and get everything 'just right' - what i am looking for guidance on is - 

1, is this a good/reasonable price?
2,Are they anymore difficult to look after than a regalis? Is it just the breeding that makes them rare or are they difficult to care for?
3,Is one of this size going to present any problems, as opposed to an older/larger one? 

Sorry if these are not very exciting questions, but i have been out of the loop for a long time and was looking to use the skills of someone who's knowledge is up to date!

Thanks, in anticipation,

Gerrad


----------



## Lerg (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey Gerrard

Unfortunately any T this size can have unforeseen problems, my advice would be go to the bts show in may, your more likely to pick one up there circa more reasonable price for the same size or for the same kind of money you may pick up one that is slightly bigger!! 

Just my views anyway, fantastic species though, more a terrestrial man myself but I do love pokies.

Lou


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Just checking, do you know about the venom potency?


----------



## darradar (Jan 21, 2010)

im with Lerg here, your better off going to a show, these are way over priced in my opinion, and at that size there are no guarantees, i have a bueatifull pokie of 9yrs and i love em, i myself am also longing for a metallica, but i guess il be waiting for some time yet to come.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> Just checking, do you know about the venom potency?


 
Before I got mine I couldn't find any factual bite reports on the metallica, I know it is one of the more harmful but just how bad? :hmm:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Jaggers said:


> Before I got mine I couldn't find any factual bite reports on the metallica, I know it is one of the more harmful but just how bad? :hmm:


No idea, was just checking he knew that it was old world and the bite could be quite harmful. If he has kids running about it's always best to think of these things. :gasp:

I also read some bite reports somewhere, can't remember where they were though... I'll go have a rummage, see if I can find them. I'm a bit of a geek, I always read bite reports if I'm thinking of getting an old world. :blush:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=78009

(I've never posted a link before, bare with me)


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Firstly, welcome back to the hobby!!!

As for the price, I'd expect _P.metallica_ at that size to be around the £90-£100, although its not uncommon for juveniles to sell for around the £120 mark.
As for care they are just the same as _P.regalis_ and most other _Poecilotheria spp._ Temperatures between 24-28°C and humidity around 70-80%. 

And lastly I cant see it posing any added problems at that size as it sounds to be well past the spiderling stage.



vivalabam said:


> I also read some bite reports somewhere, can't remember where they were though... I'll go have a rummage, see if I can find them. I'm a bit of a geek, I always read bite reports if I'm thinking of getting an old world. :blush:


*Arachnoboards*


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Firstly, welcome back to the hobby!!!
> 
> As for the price, I'd expect _P.metallica_ at that size to be around the £90-£100, although its not uncommon for juveniles to sell for around the £120 mark.
> As for care they are just the same as _P.regalis_ and most other _Poecilotheria spp._ Temperatures between 24-28°C and humidity around 70-80%.
> ...


Beat you to it. :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

The venom dont sound that bad but like the poster said it was 1 fang and he didnt suspect much venom was injected.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> As for care they are just the same as _P.regalis_ and most other _Poecilotheria spp._ Temperatures between 24-28°C and humidity around *70-80%. *


Not with these ones - average annual humidity where this species comes from is about 50-60%.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Danhalen said:


> Not with these ones - average annual humidity where this species comes from is about 50-60%.


I thought at that size it would be more beneficial to have a bit extra humidity?


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> I thought at that size it would be more beneficial to have a bit extra humidity?


It can actually be worse mate - I know of someone who lost almost the entire contents of a metallica sac by keeping the slings too humid. Metallica slings emerge ariound January/February in nature - which is mid to late dry season in Andrah Pradesh.

Don't quote me for this but I think I remember someone on this board losing a couple of met slings after keeping them humid.

Personally I believe this is why the majority of metallica sacs fail - they are usually kept quite damp, contrary to natural conditions.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Firstly, welcome back to the hobby!!!
> 
> As for the price, I'd expect _P.metallica_ at that size to be around the £90-£100, although its not uncommon for juveniles to sell for around the £120 mark.
> As for care they are just the same as _P.regalis_ and most other _Poecilotheria spp._ Temperatures between 24-28°C and humidity around 70-80%.
> ...


Apart from DKS  my remaining two got it about a month ago and are now in the freezer! Arrrrgh.

There also known as one of the more "hardy" poecilotheria species aren't they. I don't know if I'd agree with this as only one of the original 7 I bought is still alive (well I hope it is otherwise mark pobs aint happy lol)
Josh


----------



## gerrad1973 (Apr 11, 2011)

Many thanks to you all for your comments and advice.

What i plan to do! - 

1, Read up on the venom - i assumed it would be similar to a regalis - i will check this assumption. I used to handle my Smithis and Vaganis regularly but i think if i buy any aboreal one i will be reluctant to. I will see how i get on - but i know i am best not handling unless i feel 100% confident as that is often when problems start. I will also have to get used to the speed of them too - they will be much faster that what i was used to. To be fair i could just sit and look at one all day without touching it anyway! I do have children - but it will be in a locked terrarium in a locked room - no issues there.

2, It does seem a little overpriced for the size - but i do want a relatively small one so i can enjoy it for longer, learn more from it and grow, as its owner, with it.

3, I am planning to go to the BTS show but didnt know if they would have any for sale there? is it more or less guaranteed? Looking at their website the pictures of the venues they use are quite small so i didnt want to assume they would have any there. 

So, i will go to the BTS and check it out there....if there are none i will plump for a regalis or may be forced to pay slightly over the odds when i can find some for sale!

Thanks again


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I'd imagine there will be loads of sling metalicas at the bts the price isn't expensive there rare and hard to get any bigger then.slings a adult would be double or triple 120


----------



## aaronsweeting (Feb 3, 2011)

Ive seen 2" P.mettalicas go for £65
( But all I do is scan high and low for bargains so... )


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

gerrad1973 said:


> Many thanks to you all for your comments and advice.
> 
> What i plan to do! -
> 
> ...


This concerns me a little, especially with your children living at home. Not that there is a problem with having pokies and children, just the handling bit. I wouldn't recommend handling at all, I'd say pokies are more of a look at and don't touch tarantula. But obviously it's your choice with what you do I'm not trying to preach.  Just the venom obviously belongs to a pokie so could mean a trip to the hospital, and could be more serious if your children were to get bitten. (Never seen any bite reports on kids, maybe someone can enlighten me?)

Pokies are totally different to Brachys, they are quick and pack a punch when they bite, different to the good old flickypelma. :whistling2: When I got mine my thoughts were 'how much different can it be' and my answer was totally, and I spent about half hour trying to get it in it's tub which at the end I didn't even do correctly. :blush:


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

When you go to the BTS ask some of the members about handling any pokies as well and I'm sure you will get a very very one-sided answer of don't! Pokies have a very potent venom and the bites can be very very uncomfortable so why risk it? I've quite a few pokies and I will not handle any of them and I'm always very very careful when working in their enclosures.

I also own a _P metallica_ and I must admit in normal light they are really honestly nothing to shout about. It's onyl when they're photographed that the blue really does stand out. Now I'm speaking from the one I have and haven't seen any others but my girl isn't that coloruful until she gets her picture taken. In my honest opinion there are nicer patterned pokies like my _formosa_ which is really really nice, as is my _rufilata _too. I'd definitely recommend the _metallica _to anyone but just watch how much your paying.


----------



## gerrad1973 (Apr 11, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> This concerns me a little, especially with your children living at home. Not that there is a problem with having pokies and children, just the handling bit. I wouldn't recommend handling at all, I'd say pokies are more of a look at and don't touch tarantula. But obviously it's your choice with what you do I'm not trying to preach.  Just the venom obviously belongs to a pokie so could mean a trip to the hospital, and could be more serious if your children were to get bitten. (Never seen any bite reports on kids, maybe someone can enlighten me?)
> 
> Pokies are totally different to Brachys, they are quick and pack a punch when they bite, different to the good old flickypelma. :whistling2: When I got mine my thoughts were 'how much different can it be' and my answer was totally, and I spent about half hour trying to get it in it's tub which at the end I didn't even do correctly. :blush:


 
I cannot see me handling it - I have read up on reports and i am aware that i will need to be very careful in rehousing/opening for feeding etc. This, or any pokie will be much faster than i am used to and i really dont want to get tagged! I have seen lots of handling vids on youtube etc. but its a chance i wont take - bites - though very painful, seem manageable - but its she shock and my reaction (not wanting to hurl a metallica across the room to get it off!) that would worry me....and it must be stressful to these species as they are rather private and dont like being bothered! My feelings might change over time - but i cannot see it. 

There is NO CHANCE of my kids being bitten. The terrarium will have a lock on it, and the room will, and my kids will not be allowed in the room if i am opening for feeding or anything. Should it escape, then the door will be locked until it is found. It is in a room the kids don't use anyway - im a responsible parent you know!


----------



## gerrad1973 (Apr 11, 2011)

aaronsweeting said:


> Ive seen 2" P.mettalicas go for £65
> ( But all I do is scan high and low for bargains so... )


 
Cheers......

What i cannot understand is that if they are going for these sorts of prices - or even slightly higher, then - as they are considered the 'holy grail; by many, are lots of people saying 'i would like one...one day' - It is not THAT expensive given how obsessed many arachnophiles are! It would cost you that for a different T and a set-up anyway......I would have thought at this price, most collectors would have one ?!?! 

Im either confused or missing something ?!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

gerrad1973 said:


> I cannot see me handling it - I have read up on reports and i am aware that i will need to be very careful in rehousing/opening for feeding etc. This, or any pokie will be much faster than i am used to and i really dont want to get tagged! I have seen lots of handling vids on youtube etc. but its a chance i wont take - bites - though very painful, seem manageable - but its she shock and my reaction (not wanting to hurl a metallica across the room to get it off!) that would worry me....and it must be stressful to these species as they are rather private and dont like being bothered! My feelings might change over time - but i cannot see it.
> 
> There is NO CHANCE of my kids being bitten. The terrarium will have a lock on it, and the room will, and my kids will not be allowed in the room if i am opening for feeding or anything. Should it escape, then the door will be locked until it is found. It is in a room the kids don't use anyway - im a responsible parent you know!


I'm not suggesting your a bad parent at all, please don't take it in that way.  Just accidents do happen, it would be naive to think it will always be ok, you have to expect the unexpected and all that. :lol2: I'm just under the impression that if you have a family sometimes things like this need to take a back seat for a while. It's why all my old worlds are going, I'm moving back home and I don't want my dog to get harmed. But obviously if you know the risks and are willing to take them, then it's your choice. I think I just got the worse pokie in the world though, everyone else's seems to be fine, mine always tries to kill me. :whip: 

Also about the bite being manageable I wouldn't go by that, there's been bite reports I've heard where people have ended up in wheelchairs. (not sure if it's a pokie as such, but a reaction from old world venom)


----------



## gerrad1973 (Apr 11, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> I'm not suggesting your a bad parent at all, please don't take it in that way.  Just accidents do happen, it would be naive to think it will always be ok, you have to expect the unexpected and all that. :lol2: I'm just under the impression that if you have a family sometimes things like this need to take a back seat for a while. It's why all my old worlds are going, I'm moving back home and I don't want my dog to get harmed. But obviously if you know the risks and are willing to take them, then it's your choice. I think I just got the worse pokie in the world though, everyone else's seems to be fine, mine always tries to kill me. :whip:
> 
> Also about the bite being manageable I wouldn't go by that, there's been bite reports I've heard where people have ended up in wheelchairs. (not sure if it's a pokie as such, but a reaction from old world venom)


 
I wasnt offended! As a responsible T owner you were right to spell it out and i appreciate that - i did ask for advice. I am entering a new world and need all the advice i can get!

As far as i am concerned there is NO RISK regarding kids. They cannot get into the room - it is locked and the terrarium also has a lock on it. there is no way they can access it. There are also 2 doors between that room and a room they go into. If the worst happens and i have an escape - which is likely at some point - i will lockdown the area until i have found it - and i know that can take some time! I am not going to take any risks as far as my kids are concerned. They will want to look at 'incy-wincy' (as they call the p-metallica picture on my wall) but it will be in its enclosure, i would be present and i would never open it or feed it while they were around or probably even in the house.

My T's have taken a back seat - IE -I havent had one now for 20 years - I was a teenager when i had them! We are moving to a bigger house where i will be able to have a room for it that is away from everything else, and my wife has finally agreed to let me have one again (we were not together when i did have them) - they petrify her - but she knows she will not have to deal with it! (I havent warned her about the crickets escaping - but i think its lovely listening to them under the floorboards when you are drifting off to sleep:lol2: 


re:bites : There always a chance of having an adverse reaction, but as i said, i wont be handling and (as i guess everyone says) will be as careful as possible not to get tagged. I will not take shortcuts and am the type of person to take the time to get the long tongs or whatever rather than take a risk - for the T's sake as much as mine.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

gerrad1973 said:


> I wasnt offended! As a responsible T owner you were right to spell it out and i appreciate that - i did ask for advice. I am entering a new world and need all the advice i can get!
> 
> As far as i am concerned there is NO RISK regarding kids. They cannot get into the room - it is locked and the terrarium also has a lock on it. there is no way they can access it. There are also 2 doors between that room and a room they go into. If the worst happens and i have an escape - which is likely at some point - i will lockdown the area until i have found it - and i know that can take some time! I would not be unlocking the viv with them in the room and the doors will be locked. I am not going to take any risks as far as my kids are concerned. They will want to look at 'incy-wincy' (as they call the p-metallica picture on my wall) but it will be in its enclosure but i would never open it or feed it while they were around or probably even in the house.
> 
> ...


You sound like you know what you're doing. :lol2: I think you should probably mention to the kids that it's a venomous spider (in kid speak, I'm useless with that!) Just so they know if the worst was to happen and it did get out, not to go near it. Then again I don't know if that would be worse, kids always do the opposite to what their parents say. :lol2:

Yeah I have long tongs, I never use them though, mines only a sling and I can never aim right, I end up smashing about in her tub and cause more disruption. :lol2: But to be fair I only open the lid when I really have to. :whistling2:

Good luck with you P.Metallica. :no1: Like others have said the best place to get one would be at one of the shows, if you're able to get to one of course!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

bam where are these bite reports ive herd about a p.pulcha new world also making someone wheelchair bound not sure if it was for ever tho gotta say id be intersted to hear or read em


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> bam where are these bite reports ive herd about a p.pulcha new world also making someone wheelchair bound not sure if it was for ever tho gotta say id be intersted to hear or read em


That could have been it if I'm honest, I could have got muddled. I just spend most my time googling random things, it gets mixed together sometimes. :blush:


----------



## gerrad1973 (Apr 11, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> You sound like you know what you're doing. :lol2: I think you should probably mention to the kids that it's a venomous spider (in kid speak, I'm useless with that!) Just so they know if the worst was to happen and it did get out, not to go near it. Then again I don't know if that would be worse, kids always do the opposite to what their parents say. :lol2:
> 
> Yeah I have long tongs, I never use them though, mines only a sling and I can never aim right, I end up smashing about in her tub and cause more disruption. :lol2: But to be fair I only open the lid when I really have to. :whistling2:
> 
> Good luck with you P.Metallica. :no1: Like others have said the best place to get one would be at one of the shows, if you're able to get to one of course!


 
I dont know what i am doing yet - but i am careful - verging on paranoia - where this is concerned - particularly with my kids. I will use tongs evertime - i was even thinking of getting a customised enclosure - or modifying it myself, so i have a small lockable flap to use for feeding so i dont have to open large doors. This should massively reduce the risk of an escape.
I didnt want to handle my redrump until i had to stick my hand in front of it as it was about to take a fall - felt ok after that (once my 120bpm heartbeat and sweating had gone) until he matured, built a sperm web and turned evil - as soon as his case was opened he would rear back in attack mode.....and that was from my redrump! 
I was talking to the kids about it today - i have 2 options here - tell them the truth - scare them to death (like their mom is) which i think would mean them not wanting to look at it, be in the same room as it (IN its locked enlcosure) and probably never appreciate its beauty.....someone told my daughter about bees stinging and she panics when she sees a bee now...! Things i say to them now can affect them and their attitudes for the rest of their life so i have to be careful....i dont think frightening them is the way to go given their lack of access.

i live within 30 mins of the BTS show so i will be there looking for one....just need to research what size i should be looking at (as young as possible that will give me a good chance of it living to maturity....(Juvie?)and what prices....and there dont seem to be any caresheets available so i need to look at that

im excited by spiders again!:2thumb:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

gerrad1973 said:


> I dont know what i am doing yet - but i am careful - verging on paranoia - where this is concerned - particularly with my kids. I will use tongs evertime - i was even thinking of getting a customised enclosure - or modifying it myself, so i have a small lockable flap to use for feeding so i dont have to open large doors. This should massively reduce the risk of an escape.
> I didnt want to handle my redrump until i had to stick my hand in front of it as it was about to take a fall - felt ok after that (once my 120bpm heartbeat and sweating had gone) until he matured, built a sperm web and turned evil - as soon as his case was opened he would rear back in attack mode.....and that was from my redrump!
> I was talking to the kids about it today - i have 2 options here - tell them the truth - scare them to death (like their mom is) which i think would mean them not wanting to look at it, be in the same room as it (IN its locked enlcosure) and probably never appreciate its beauty.....someone told my daughter about bees stinging and she panics when she sees a bee now...! Things i say to them now can affect them and their attitudes for the rest of their life so i have to be careful....i dont think frightening them is the way to go given their lack of access.
> 
> ...


 


just get a tank like a exo and lock it they open at front and top ul be fine i have a 1 year old and dog and honestly wouldnt even contimplate it if i thought there was a possiblity `of them escaping or them getting bite to b fair u can and u double tank made cheap enough one inside another 
just keep it out of reach job done most of us have kids and some of us not me personally also have dwas!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> That could have been it if I'm honest, I could have got muddled. I just spend most my time googling random things, it gets mixed together sometimes. :blush:


 
wasnt questioning what u said just got verbally told about a incident wouldnt mind reading up if u stumble across it again its the reason i have no p.pulcha,p irmania and p,cambridgei as much as i like them i like my legs


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

gerrad1973 said:


> I dont know what i am doing yet - but i am careful - verging on paranoia - where this is concerned - particularly with my kids. I will use tongs evertime - i was even thinking of getting a customised enclosure - or modifying it myself, so i have a small lockable flap to use for feeding so i dont have to open large doors. This should massively reduce the risk of an escape.
> I didnt want to handle my redrump until i had to stick my hand in front of it as it was about to take a fall - felt ok after that (once my 120bpm heartbeat and sweating had gone) until he matured, built a sperm web and turned evil - as soon as his case was opened he would rear back in attack mode.....and that was from my redrump!
> I was talking to the kids about it today - i have 2 options here - tell them the truth - scare them to death (like their mom is) which i think would mean them not wanting to look at it, be in the same room as it (IN its locked enlcosure) and probably never appreciate its beauty.....someone told my daughter about bees stinging and she panics when she sees a bee now...! Things i say to them now can affect them and their attitudes for the rest of their life so i have to be careful....i dont think frightening them is the way to go given their lack of access.
> 
> ...


Haha yeah I've only held mine a couple of times, by accident though, the decided to take a stroll on me.  Yeah I'm really paranoid with my pokie I always shine a torch in the enclosure and don't open it until I know where it is. Then I make the OH hold the torch on it and tell me if it ever moves. We also both have a cricket tub each... 

Yeah I understand what you mean, definitely don't try and scare them, but maybe tell them that they aren't one they should touch, say it's your pet and it doesn't like being touched or something. Just so they don't stick their hand in front of it or anything. I think everyone panics when they see a bee, you should have seen me earlier, dodging them as they flew past my head. >_<

Ah right awesome, I'll be there, come say hello if you see me. I should be easy to spot, look for the fake blonde with waaaay too much make up. :lol2: No I don't think there is a lot about this species, maybe use the search button on the forum and see if anything comes up? 

Yeah it;s a brilliant hobby, welcome back. :no1:


----------



## gerrad1973 (Apr 11, 2011)

jaykickboxer said:


> just get a tank like a exo and lock it they open at front and top ul be fine i have a 1 year old and dog and honestly wouldnt even contimplate it if i thought there was a possiblity `of them escaping or them getting bite to b fair u can and u double tank made cheap enough one inside another
> just keep it out of reach job done most of us have kids and some of us not me personally also have dwas!


 
cheers, i will get an exo terra and also customise the top i have a lockable opening flap - large enough for feeding only. This should massively reduce the times i need to open the big doors and consequently reduce chances of escape!.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

il be there two


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Just give your Poecs a decent tube hide and when you go to disturb their tank they will retreat into it. They scuttle about when spooked so just wait for them to settle and then continue slowly and quietly. If you are worried they might fly out at you when you stick your hand/tongs in then stuff a bit of kitchen roll in the top of the tube so they can't come out. They are not the ferocious beasts people paint them, I think an af P cambridgei is far more likely to be worth keeping a wary eye on. 

If you get them settled into a tube, to change tanks just stuff tissue in the top and remove the whole tube. Put the tube in the new tank and remove the tissue. Job done.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sylvi said:


> Just give your Poecs a decent tube hide and when you go to disturb their tank they will retreat into it. They scuttle about when spooked so just wait for them to settle and then continue slowly and quietly. If you are worried they might fly out at you when you stick your hand/tongs in then stuff a bit of kitchen roll in the top of the tube so they can't come out. They are not the ferocious beasts people paint them, I think an af P cambridgei is far more likely to be worth keeping a wary eye on.
> 
> If you get them settled into a tube, to change tanks just stuff tissue in the top and remove the whole tube. Put the tube in the new tank and remove the tissue. Job done.


i'll second this whole heartedly, especially the cambridgei bit!!


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> i'll second this whole heartedly, especially the cambridgei bit!!


And male King baboons!! I have 2 here and they are both psyco's!! The little tiny chap who arrived yesterday threat poses, strikes, leaps up and down and hisses at the same time!! He's sooooo funny!!  They are the only spiders I have ever had that run out at you when you open the tank!


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sylvi said:


> And male King baboons!! I have 2 here and they are both psyco's!! The little tiny chap who arrived yesterday threat poses, strikes, leaps up and down and hisses at the same time!! He's sooooo funny!!


is he a 'cartwheeler'? :lol2: (P.cancerides pairing comes to mind)


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

He threw himself onto his back!!! I've got 2 females here and they are not like the males at all.


----------



## gerrad1973 (Apr 11, 2011)

gerrad1973 said:


> Cheers......
> 
> What i cannot understand is that if they are going for these sorts of prices (£65)- or even slightly higher, then - as they are considered the 'holy grail; by many, are lots of people saying 'i would like one...one day' - It is not THAT expensive given how obsessed many arachnophiles are! It would cost you that for a different T and a set-up anyway......I would have thought at this price, most collectors would have one ?!?!
> 
> Im either confused or missing something ?!


 
Any ideas on this? do they have high mortality rates or something?


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

They are difficult to breed so the numbers are fewer than most other T's. So therefore availabilty will be less which is the same as _T blondi _which only produces small egg sac numbers so again they command high prices. The thing is it is a lot of money for a spider and one that may only live for a couple of years so it's an expensive gamble for some - and some a bit to far.


----------

